# Good GUI and Database Oriented C# Book



## [xubz] (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Guys!

I do know some C#, But most of the books I read just have insane amount of Object Oriented and Generics stuff.

Can you guys suggest some book(s) which only deals with GUI (Custom Controls, etc) and Database Oriented (i.e. Correctly using ADO.NET/ODBC/MySQL)?

Thanks!

Edit: Books that Deal with Database should have it in Detail! i.e. Not using the Insta-Database Connector, etc! Manually coding stuff!


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 1, 2007)

i can suggest you a five star rated website for learning c#

www.w3schools.com


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 1, 2007)

Its *C SHARP*, Not some Web Programming Language that W3Schools provides..

In Fact, TFL doesn't have anything pertaining to C#


----------



## Jawahar (Oct 29, 2007)

hey...hope this book helps u... 

*Mastering C# Database Programming*

this book is around 14MB...u can easily get it through flazx or rapidshare.....

Jawahar Tadipatri


----------



## RCuber (Nov 5, 2007)

Mastering C# is one book which I liked a lot, But I havent read about the book mentioned by Jawahar. This book covers a lot in every aspect .. including GUI and stuff... also ADO.NET ..


----------

